# March 2011 To-Do List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ready for Spring cleaning? Gardening? What are your cleaning and organizing to-do's for March? Post 'em here and update them throughout the month. Let's cheer each other on and get those lists whittled down to size! Come on, ladies (and any gents that would like to join in), let's get those incoming March Lion-sized lists tamed down to Lambs by the time March goes out.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm new to this section of the forums. I am usually pretty organized in my cleaning, BUT, after being layed up for a year from surgery I'm really having problems getting things under control. DH did his best at keeping the house presentable. Well, let me rephrase that, he kept the main part of the house presentable. The rooms we don't use every day are disasters! There's a huge tent in the box in my pantry, my laundry room I can barely walk into, my greenhouse has a pet crate plus a hand dolly, and I don't even want to talk about my den. I've decided that Fridays will be my "big project" days. This Friday I'll be hitting my kitchen cabinets. I'm tired of opening them to get a bowl or a pan and everything falling out on me. I'm hoping by the time the garden needs more attention I'll have my house back in order.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome Sonshine! Glad to have you join us this month. Sounds like a good plan to return order to your home. We tend to list everything from cleaning and organizing the house, to sewing and craft projects we want to finish, to work outside around the place, so any area at all that you want to work on for the month is great.

I'm still working on my list. I have been sidetracked by the SEED TRAIN! :happy: I've spent all day today bagging up seeds I want to keep from the HUGE box I got yesterday, and bagging up all the seeds I'm adding in before I send the train on. Wow, that's been a job. It is on my not-yet-posted list, so I'll get to check something off as soon as I get it posted. 

What I have so far:

1. Organize and inventory the storage room - that is a huge job and I need to break it down into manageable parts so it's actually done by the end of the month.
2. Participate in the seed train and send it on its way asap. (Waiting for my Le Jardin order so I can share some medicinal herbs with Sonshine, right? )
3. Clean or replace the love seat and chair in livingroom.
4. Keep up on general household cleaning and straightening throughout the month.
5. Kidding time is this month - do routine health maintenance for goats.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

So this month I am really hoping to stay more focused and get things done. One (one lol)of my worst habits is getting sidetracked into doing other things that I feel suddenly need to be done right now! i have dug out my Flylady control journal and am planning to work off that for the hopusekeeping and decluttering. I can add things that I want to accomplish that month as I go as well.

For Month of March

1. Update control journal and follow through daily.

2. Commit to exercise 30 min a day. Five days a week. 

3. Spend a half and hour one day a week in the basement to organize.

4. Master homemade bagels

5. Finish up current quilt project by final hand quilting and binding. 

6. Tax preparation. 

7. Put up wall in chicken coop to make house for goats.

8. Prepare for kidding towards the end of the month. just one doe (thank goodness)


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, my list is a mile long this month. Good thing it is a long month and daylight savings time starts soon!!!:goodjob:
Here goes: I will need lots of help keeping on track this month.
1. Get new gate hooks for the goat pen.
2. Sew welding caps, (been on my list a while now)
3. Sew porch chair covers
4. Till garden.
5. Build pig pen and get pig.
6. Clean bedroom closet, (missed this one in Feb. time ran out)
7. Clip dog hair
8. Clean off porch for the spring
9. Build gate in the middle of the barn so I can stop climbing over the stock panels
10. Paint the water spots on the ceiling
11. Paint new bookshelf and get it in the house.
12. Put up cattle panel trellis for the new raspberries
13. Plant new bushes, onions, and whatever comes that I have ordered this month
14. Get windchimes and scaretape up at the barn and chicken house to try to keep the hawks away
15. Clean the bank above the garden fence so I can drive the lawn mower across it this year
16. Get the paint and paint the barn, garage and fence
17. Stock up on thread, fabric and batting
18. And on cold or rainy days: Work on more quilt tops
Trim 2 rag quilts
Actually quilt some of my tops
I know there is much more this month, which includes keeping up with the house, starting more seeds, and stuff like that, but it is too numerous to list. If you all don't hear from me much this month, just figure I am working on my list:grumble:!!!!!! Will try real hard to get these things done.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

More list:

6. Plant my cherry tree, asparagus, and contorted filberts NOW, and honeyberries, fig and any other live plants/shrubs/trees as they arrive. *Cherry, asparagus and one of two filberts planted today.*
7. Start my tomato seeds early in month. *Working on them.*

Patches, you have a list like MY typical to-do list! Lots of good lists posted already, gonna be a busy and productive month.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

ok here is mine
1- clean and organize my room again wish it wasn't the dumping grounds for the laundry pile somedays
2- clean and organize 6 yr dd room with her so hopefully it is easier for her to keep up
3-finish up at least three swaps of blocks into tops
4-sew up the sunbonnet sue quilt for my boss who is retiring today and get it to her asap
5- get lumber to make a new chicken coop as the old one is not in good condition
6- clean carpets throughout the house 
7- start working on garage and basement again as they have been the major dumping grounds for anything that was dh's and no one wanted to do anything with his stuff


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

here is an update
1- clean and organize my room again wish it wasn't the dumping grounds for the laundry pile some days
2- clean and organize 6 yr dd room with her so hopefully it is easier for her to keep up Almost done we are taking out several toys and a desk that she just piles things on until it topples the desk will go back in when she gets bigger and needs it for homework
3-finish up at least three swaps of blocks into tops
4-sew up the sunbonnet sue quilt for my boss who is retiring today and get it to her asap Done 
5- get lumber to make a new chicken coop as the old one is not in good condition
6- clean carpets throughout the house 
7- start working on garage and basement again as they have been the major dumping grounds for anything that was dh's and no one wanted to do anything with his stuff


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Just dropped by to cheer you ladies on!!! My March list is a no-show -total bust!!
Everyone stay productive!! I'm rootin for ya!!


----------

